

MSC06-C. Beware of compiler optimizations - nkurz
https://www.securecoding.cert.org/confluence/display/seccode/MSC06-C.+Beware+of+compiler+optimizations

======
pbsd
Previous related discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8270136](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8270136)

